# Select Surges



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)

I have only had one of those rides.. Now Uber only uses one Car does anyone know how they separate the Surge from like Uber X / Pool and Select???


----------



## newdriverintown (Sep 20, 2017)

Uber should compensate us when there is surge and someone Chooses Select if surge isn't applied. If you take a screen shot of the pick up area showing there is surge, you should be able to win your case and request Uber pay you surge our of their pocket. If not, would that not account as false advertising? I've done just that and they only say they confirm there was no surge, but of course the ones who reply are people from the other side of the world. When I have more free time I'm going to one of their offices and request to be paid the surge I didn't get.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

In some markets Select doesn't surge with X/XL that's why you'll usually see a spike in Select request when X starts Surging . Same with Black I've seen on occasion a BlackSUV ride cost less than if I were to take an X . This past weekend my wife and I went out with some friends and we Ubered around a lot their were 5 of us so we were ordering UberXL most the night until our last ride we took a BlackSUV because it was only $2 more than the UberXL . 

One thing I think Lyft does really well with their premium rides is they're all surging at the same time . Sometimes taking Select rides is actually making you less money than UberX when it's surging


----------

